# Was machen eigentlich die PUBG-Spieler, die relativ früh sterben?



## Herbboy (25. November 2017)

*Was machen eigentlich die PUBG-Spieler, die relativ früh sterben?*

Ich selber spiele PUBG nicht, aber bekomme den Hype mit, den es rund um das Game gibt. Was ich mich dabei frage: eine Runde dauert ja AFAIK durchaus 30 Minuten. Was machen denn die ganzen Spieler, die relativ früh sterben, also aus der Runde ausscheiden? Das ist doch langweilig, wenn man dann warten muss, bis der Sieger feststeht - oder wechseln die dann einfach in ein anderes Match, das gerade neu beginnt? 

Oder sind die Spieler gleichzeitig auch Leute von der Sorte, die gerne auch einfach nur bei so was zuschauen? Ich selber bekomme ja schon bei "Suchen&Zerstören" in CoD (zwei Teams, eines muss eine Bombe legen, wer stirbt ist bis Rundenende raus) Lust, aus dem Spiel zu gehen, wenn ich rel früh sterbe und dann zusehen "muss", obwohl die Runde eh maximal nur 3Min dauert...    Gerade für Neulinge muss das doch total frustrierend sein, wenn die da 10-20 Min tatenlos zusehen müssen ^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. November 2017)

Zurück in die Lobby, nächste Runde. Spätestens 90 Sekunden später ist man im nächsten Match. Eine Zuschauerfunktion gibt es glaube ich gar nicht, zumindest nicht, als ich das letzte Mal gespielt habe vor paar Monaten.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Zurück in die Lobby, nächste Runde. Spätestens 90 Sekunden später ist man im nächsten Match. Eine Zuschauerfunktion gibt es glaube ich gar nicht, zumindest nicht, als ich das letzte Mal gespielt habe vor paar Monaten.


  Ach sooo, das erklärt natürlich einiges. Hatte mich schon gewundert. Es wäre allerdings durchaus interessant zumindest für die letzten paar Spieler zu wissen, wer dann am Ende wie gewinnt. Aber für die "Frühausscheider" wäre das nicht so dolle. 

Dass es keine Zuschauerfunktion gibt wundert mich. Klar: sie könnte Standardorte verraten, aber man könnte die Funktion ja um 20 Sekunden verzögert "senden" oder so.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. November 2017)

Würde mich wundern, wenn sowas nicht noch kommt, um es eben auch für den E-Sport attraktiver zu machen. Die Survivor-Games bei DayZ haben ja schon vor 5 Jahren nach dem Prinzip funktioniert und waren mit den Streamings sehr beliebt.  Ist ja noch Early-Access, also kann noch viel passieren.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. November 2017)

Glaub wenn man in einer 2er - 4er Gruppe spielt, kann man zuschauen, bei seinem (noch lebenden) Team-Kollegen. Zumindest ist das im Zombie-Modus der Fall


----------



## Zybba (26. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Glaub wenn man in einer 2er - 4er Gruppe spielt, kann man zuschauen, bei seinem (noch lebenden) Team-Kollegen.


So ist es.

Meines Wissens haben ausgewählte Spieler die Funktion auch solo, wie z.B. einige Streamer.


----------

